# Changing the lights over?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Just collected our new (to us) Hymer and it is the first one we have had with the round head lights. 
I believe I can turn them around for use in France. 
As we are about to leave can anyone tell me how to do it? 
What do I undo to allow them to turn? 
I have found that access to the back seems fine but don't want to mess up the alignment by undoing the wrong thing. 
Thanks in advance. 
James


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Changing the lights over*

Look at the thread I posted on the Hymer page entitled "Headlights for France".

The headlights are BMW sources, and if it's like my Starline 640, you only need to change the outer lights. Theses are actually situated in the outer wing.

It is possible, if you are double-jointed, have very small hands and can work with a crosspoint screwdriver, a mirror and a torch in all three hands! You need to locate three crosspoint heads set equidistantly round the headlight. The top two are close to the beam setting screws which are much longer.

I gave up on mine because the previous owner had chewed up the screw heads and they were moreorless solid, but basically if you can loosen all three screws, the headlights are held in slotted sleeves, and you can then rotate each of them to focus on the LH drive side (i.e dip right).

You need to do this on both sides, so being extra strong on both wrists is an essential, and being able to get behind the battery without touching terminals without any of the tools!

Personally, I used a set of Beam benders on the outside, which cost me £5.99 from my local Esso garage. That was after I'd spent three hours struggling and losing the skin off all the knuckles of both hands.

Good luck with it!

Smick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that.
I have had a look and on our 680 there seems plenty of room!!
I will give it a go tommorow.
James


----------

